# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Imam par pitanja u vezi pp!!!

## eva133

Još se dvoumim oko korištenja pp. Čekam blizance i ne znam hoću li uspjeti s platnenima.
Ništa mi nije jasno u vezi pp. Čitam o njima, ali nemam uopće ideju što sve treba za njih. Vidim da se piše o nekim ulošcima(umecima),coverima.
Ima ih raznih veličina, a opet negdje piše da je veličina univerzalna.
Da li su dobre one od šivalica?
Na šta da obratim pažnju?
Totalna sam početnica i molim objasnite mi sve kao djetetu u 1.razredu.

----------


## eva133

Da li kod AIO pelena trebaju zaštitne gaće ili je to već ušiveno u njih?
Da li su te gaće gumene, kao one što smo mi nekada koristili?
Nemojte mi se smijati! Stvarno nemam pojma.

----------


## zasad skulirana

A da provjeris kad imas radionicu o pp tu gdje zivis?Lakse ti je kad ih vidis uzivo...
Inace,dobar izvor informacija:http://www.pelene.info/zasto-platnene-pelene.html
mada i na Rodinom portalu imas dosta info!


Postoje i univerzalne(OS) a i po velicinama(NB,S,M,L)...
Za novorodjence ti ne bi bas OS preporucila,jos za blizance koji ce vjerojatno bit manje bebice...
Npr. ja sam s mojom N. koristila Newborn do 4og mj a onda presla na OS!
Najbolje ti je mozda pocet s tetrama,njih ionako moras kupit a najlakse ih je namjestit na male bebe...
Preko ide cover,na AIO neide cover jer je njihov vanjski sloj vec nalik na cover,usiven je kao vanjski sloj...
Cover nije guma vec PUL,umjetni materijal u svakom slucaju ali propusan...

Uloske mozes i nemoras koristit,svrha je da lakse skupis kakicu prije bacanja u wc a i ocuvas pelenu...
U pocetku za skroz rijetku stolicu to i nema nekog smisla...
Ulosci se jos koriste i kad beba puno piski,npr preko noci pa da pelena ne propusti...mada se nekome to nikad ne dogodi ni bez ulozaka...

Vjerojatno ima dobrih od sivalica,ja sam kupovala Rodine,Naturine,Flafi....uvijek imas nekih akcija,pa prati njihove web portale...
Paketi su ti jeftiniji nego kupovina pojedinacno...a mozes i naci na burzi rabljene...

----------


## eva133

Hvala ti. Još ću malo proučavati.

----------


## MarijaP

Mi imamo bambinomio kupljene u ljekarni. Vec ih trece dijete nosi. Izdrzljive su i nisu komplicirane. Prefolds su pa se brze suse.  

POstoje tetre - to su velike i tanke krpe
prefolds - to je vise tetri zasiveno zajedno. Ne treba ih puno slagati. Presavijes na tri dijela i umetnes u zastitne gacice. 
Fitted - to su one sivane kao jednokratne. Ima raznih krojeva i dezena. Najduze se suse.

----------


## eva133

Meni se ove AIO čine najjednostavnije, koliko sam skužila. 
Da li kad se kupuju pelene dobiješ odmah i te "uloške" ili njih kupuješ posebno?

----------


## Lutonjica

jesu najjednostavnije, ali i najnesigurnije,  i najlakše procure
ne preporučam za svakodnevno korištenje

----------


## zasad skulirana

Ja nemam nijednu AIO pa ti ne bi znala reci...
Ali meni nema nista komplicirano ni sa coverom,stvarno ga za cas stavis.....
Znam da ces ti imat duet pa je to zeznuto ali misli kako su za dvoje jednokratne pelene stvarno ogromna novcana stavka....definitivno bi ti se isplatilo koristiti platnene!

Mislim da s vecinom pelena dobijes i uloske( ja nisam za NB),a sve i da moras kupit pokoji dodatni nije ti to neka stavka..
Za pocetak ti sigurno nece trebat,tesko da ce novorodjencad toliko puno piskit...uostalom u startu mjenjas pelene jaaako cesto(kad puno kakaju)...

----------


## jelena.O

za početak možda bi bilo dobro da su deca u tetrama koje slažeš ko origami, ja sam to koristila do 7. mjeseci deteta

----------


## S2000

Draga eva, 

Ja ti ne bih preporucila da ti sve pelene budu all in one. Em sto ce ti se onda brzo potrositi vanjski dio od pulla zbog stalnog pranja, em sto mi one najcesce procure na mom mrsavku. Imam 5 komada AIO i najcesce ih koristim kao rezervu u torbi kad negdje idemo ili kod kuce kad su mi coveri ostali na susenju. 
Mi smo polako kupovali pelene, od razlicitih proizvodjaca i razlicitih vrsta, pa sam ih nadopunjavala s onima koji mi najvise pasu. 
Fitted (gdje je ulozak usiven u pelenu) mi se jako sporo suse, a i sprijeda su mi dosta prazne sto mi ne pase jer moj decko piski sprijeda, pa kad jos stavim dodatni ulozak budu pre pupaste. Najvise mi odgovaraju pocket pelene- one imaju otvor u kojeg sama stavljas uloske. S njima dobijes uloske a mozes stavljati i dodatne. Jako brzo se suse jer kad to sve povadis bude tanko. One koje su meni najdraze su split pelene. Tu je ulozak odvojiv od pelene. Na nekima je usiven s jedne strane, a na nekim prlenama je zakacen druckerima (kopcicama). Pelene koje su moj osobni favorit su od sivalice. Uguglaj babysaurus pelene. Njen model MUTT LIKE mi se pokazao izvrstan. Dobro upijaju, ulozak je odvojiv s drukerima.
Inace pelene kao pelene neke se kopcaju na cicak, a neke na drukere. Meni cicak ne pase, nekima pase. 
Od covera tj zastitnih gacica najbolje su mi Rodine na druckere. One ti idu po velicinama i dovoljno ti je imati tri komada jedne velicine za jedno dijete. Odlicne su i vunene zastitne gacice ali njih nisam koristila.
Postoje i papirici za kakicu koji se bacaju u wc skoljku (ima ih u rodinom webshopu) koji pomazu da kakicu lakse bacis. Stavis u pelenu, kad se beba pokaki skines papiric s kakicom i bacis u skoljku.  Al oni idu tek kad kakica postane kompaktnija... Neki ih nikad ni koriste, tako da to i ne moras..
Imas na netu i stranicu minigreeny.com na kojoj imas razlicitih proizvodjaca pelena, papirica i dodataka...
Vjerujem da ce ti se javiti i neke mame blizanaca koje koriste platnene i podijelit svoja iskustva.

I jos nesto - ne zaboravi da uvijek mozes kupiti rabljene pelene, a isto tako i prodati svoje ukoliko tebi neke ne budu odgovarale. 

Sretno!

----------


## S2000

Zastine gacice od pulla- pull je umjetni materijal al nije kao ona plastika koju su nase mame koristile. Pull je vodeno nepropustan al propusta zrak tako da guza ipak dise  :Smile: 
Puno bolja alternativa su vunene gacice.

----------


## eva133

*S2000* hvala ti puno.
Mislim da ću na početku, dok su još mali koristiti tetre, ili čak jednokratne. Od 4.-5. mjeseca ću preći na pp. 
Najgore je to što ja njih nisam u živo vidjela, samo sam čitala o njima i vidjela ih na netu. Definitivno se bacam na proučavanje.

----------


## S2000

Imas na youtube dosta videa, i na engleskom - utipkaj cloth diapers.
A za vidjeti uzivo najbolje poci na radionicu o pp. Ne znam gdje zivis...

----------


## eva133

Živim u Pž i ne vjerujem da kod nas postoje takve radionice.
Pročačkat ću po youtubeu.

----------


## S2000

Koliko mi je poznato rodine radionice postoje i u Pozegi.
Lajkaj na fesbuku Roda Slavonija i prati koje su sljedece aktivnosti.
Da si mi blize ja bi ti pokazala svoju kolekciju pelena, ovako nas djeli par stotina kilometara. 
Mozda ti se javi netko iz PŽ  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

Imam još vremena pa ću pratiti događanja. Možda mi se i javi netko tko će mi pokazati iz prve ruke.
Hvala ti puno si mi pomogla.

----------


## palčica

Da ne otvaram novu temu i mi bi postavili koje pitanjce. Eto, tata je veliki ekolog i bio čovjek, mama je preodgojena u tom duhu i mi bi sada nabavljali platnene pelenice. Sve sam ja iščitala, od brošura do roditeljskih argumenata i protuargumenata i sad sam još zbunjenija pa bih vas molila za savjet da konačno riješim sve nedoumice jer smo sve brzo izabrali, a pelene mi se sada čine i kao intelektualni projekt za moj usporeni mozak.  :Cool: 

Mislite li da je ok kupiti za početak (jel to do 4. mj. ukoliko bebonja bude sitniji) recimo 20, 25 tetri i recimo 4 (S ili M veličinu?) zaštitnih g. (opet nemamo pojma koje bi, možda dvoje normalnih, od pulla, recimo rodinih i dvoje vunenih - gdje njih nabaviti?) i onda nekih 20-ak platnenih one size (rodine ili naturine, nismo pametni ili  kombinacija jednih i drugih). Znam da ćemo na drukere, čuli smo da čičak popusti i opet ne znamo koju vrstu, vjerujem da su ok ukoliko imaju uložak, dosta mama mi hvali bambus pusu, mislim da su te i najskuplje i one kojima se uložak može skidati i stavljati). 
Bit ćemo vam zahvalni ako nas malo prosvijetlite jer nemamo baš u blizini roditelje platnenopelenaše.

----------


## S2000

Jel imate u blizini rodine radionice o platnenim pelenama?
U HR vunenih covera ima kupiti koliko znam samo na minigreeny.hr
Mislim da vam je odluka o tetrama za pocetak dobra, a onda mozete i postepeno nabavljati moderne platnene pelene i vidjeti koje vam pasu. 
Ja imam puno vrsta i proizvodjaca, na kraju imam favorite za nocnu pelenu, za vrtic, za traperice, za nabrzinu presvuc... Svaka ima svoju ulogu  :Smile:  
Ako imate susilicu onda vam i nije toliko o glavu da imate brzosusece pelene (split ili pocket).

----------


## palčica

Hvala S200!  :Smile: 
U Rijeci smo i koliko znam, nema baš nikakvih radionica, na našu žalost. Bilo ih je nekada, kad nam beba nije ni bila u planu.....Nemamo sušilicu, ali mislimo da će onda dobro doći te split i pocket, vjerojatno ćemo i uzeti od svakih pomalo i upustiti se i u tu avanturu. Ako ništa odemo do Zagreba, do Roda i tamo će nam valjda pomoći pametniji od nas.

----------


## nevena

ja isto mislim da su tetrice u kombinaciji sa svedskim pelenama za pocetak najbolje pa kako cete imati vise iskustva tako ces kasnije nadokupljivati moderne ako ti usfali. Meni osobno su se najbolje pokazale obicne rodina pusa (one koje imaju ulozak kao jezik). Njezna pusa koliko god da je one size mi se cini malo mala.
Ali na kraju su mi najbolje tetre i svedska jer se brzo suse.
ja osobno ne volim eksperimentirati sa nekim stranim proizvodjacima jer u hr ih ima savim dovoljno da si nadjes nekog "favorita" medju pelenicama.
Sjecam se da su cure pricale da su flafi najbolje za noc jer odlicno upijaju.
I sta se tice zastitih gacica, ako bebac nije bas jako sitan, ja ti savjetujem da ni ne kupujes S vec odmah M. Meni te M traju od rodjenja (rodjen je sa 3800) pa evo jos uvijek ih mozemo zakopcati a ima preko godinu dana. Dva komada veličine M je za početak dovoljno a kasnije ako ti fali mozes kupiti i veličinu L koja će ti trajati do kraja pelenastva.
Drukeri su bolji, tu se slazem, ali kad su jako mali meni je bio bolji cicak jer sam mogla regulirati veličinu kako mi paše.
Sretno u korištenju pelenica, ja sam svoje tako zavolila  :Smile:

----------


## nevena

E da, AIO ti isto nebi preporučila osim u iznimnim slučajevima. One su meni uvijek procurile.

----------


## S2000

Palcica, ovaj vikend u Rijeci ce biti Djecji sajam i bit ce platnenih pelena!

----------


## S2000

gore sam stavila krivi link,,,,


http://minigreeny.com/pelene.html

----------


## Žabica

i nama su AIO najčešće curile, tamo uz nogu. moja je štrkljavica pa možda i zbog tog.

no, da se i pohvalimo. nekako sam uvjerena da su PP razlog ranog odvikavanja od pelena.
kombinirali smo pp i jednokratne, od dnevne pelene se odviknula s nekih 18mj, a mjesec dana kasnije i od noćne.

----------


## nevena

žabice, mozda je malo Ot, ali ajd napisi malo kako se odviknula. Jeste ju vi odvikavali i ucili ili je sama odjedanput pocela govoriti kad joj se piski i kaka. Moze i na pp da tu nebudemo OT.

I ja svoga planiram odviknuti sa 18 mjeseci pa zato pitam.

----------


## S2000

forum.roda.hr/threads/57696-Odvikavanje-mogu-li-jednostavno-skinuti-pelenu/page7

Dodi tu da se odvikavamo  :Smile:

----------


## nevena

Stizem  :Smile:

----------


## ivana b

Cure imam jedno brzinsko pitanjce- gdje mogu zamijeniti cicak za drukere? Mogu li u Rodi i uz koju naknadu obzirom da pelene nisu Rodine

----------


## Lutonjica

u rodi možeš samo rodine

----------


## S2000

Zar se cicak moze totalno zamjenit na drukere? Ako da bas super  :Smile:  naknada?

----------


## ivana b

Lutonjice spremna sam platiti koliko treba, imam 15 pelena i ovo je muka živa,ne mogu normalno da previjam dijete. Neću sad odustati od platnenih samo zbog čička. A stradao je jer sam ih prala na 90 i sušila na radijatoru. Već sam jednom čičak promijenila al je opet otišao,prema tome čičak mi nije trajno rješenje, hoću drukere
Lutonjice ako ste ipak za, može detalje na pp, a ja vas molim za pomoć jer ne znam kome drugom da se obratim

----------


## S2000

Ivana, jesi probala neku sivalicu pitati? Cije su pelene? 
Ni ja nisam ljubitelj cicka alsrecom imam vise ovih s drukerima  :Smile:

----------


## Mellyca

Ja bi ti to rado napravila, imam i presu i drukere, ali sam ti malo daleko, ali probaj makar pitati nekoga iz zga da ti posudi presu, drukere si sama kupis u omnitehi (500 kom je oko 60kn),  poskidas si cicak, i postavis drukerice. ja sam si isto mjenjala na svim pelenama, jednostavno je samo treba malo vremena  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Lutonjice spremna sam platiti koliko treba, imam 15 pelena i ovo je muka živa,ne mogu normalno da previjam dijete. Neću sad odustati od platnenih samo zbog čička. A stradao je jer sam ih prala na 90 i sušila na radijatoru. Već sam jednom čičak promijenila al je opet otišao,prema tome čičak mi nije trajno rješenje, hoću drukere
> Lutonjice ako ste ipak za, može detalje na pp, a ja vas molim za pomoć jer ne znam kome drugom da se obratim


ja sam trenutno na porodiljnom, pa se molim te javi u gnijezdo i pitaj cure.
iako stvarno sumnjam, nikad nismo mijenjale čičak za drukere na pelenama koje nisu rodine. a i na rodinim je to bila iznimka, a ne pravilo

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

> Živim u Pž i ne vjerujem da kod nas postoje takve radionice.
> Pročačkat ću po youtubeu.


Pogledaj ovo: http://www.roda.hr/article/read/pozega-prvi-grad-u-hrvatskoj-koji-subvencionira-koristenje-modernih-platnenih-pelena

Ako je još aktualno, imaš razlog više za platnene.

 :Smile:

----------


## aishwarya

a da skineš čičak i probaš snappi?

----------


## ivana b

pelene su Popolini od tvrdog platna i nema šanse da ih snappy zakači (a imam par snapija)
hvala Lutonjice pitat ću!
Mellyce hvala i tebi, šteta što si tako daleko, meni trebaju odmah jer ih koristim svakodnevno, mogu biti bez njih maks. dan-dva

nije me bilo dugo na forumu pa ni ne znam tko su tete šivalice,koga bi mi mogli preporučiti?

----------


## klara

> Cure imam jedno brzinsko pitanjce- gdje mogu zamijeniti cicak za drukere? Mogu li u Rodi i uz koju naknadu obzirom da pelene nisu Rodine


Ako imas strpljenja, mozes sama sasiti drukere na sivanje. Nisu skupi i dobro drze i peru se, sasijes samo dva, po mjeri tvog djeteta. ali puuno posla.

----------


## Mellyca

pa stavi na burzu da li bi ti netko iz zga mogao posuditi presu na dan-dva, mislim da bi ti to bilo najlakse i najbrze rjesenje

----------


## pinocchio

> ja sam trenutno na porodiljnom, pa se molim te javi u gnijezdo i pitaj cure.
> iako stvarno sumnjam, nikad nismo mijenjale čičak za drukere na pelenama koje nisu rodine. a i na rodinim je to bila iznimka, a ne pravilo


sad može sve. mijenjamo čičak za drukere, drukere za čičak pa slobodno navratite... :Smile: 
standardno, utorkom i četvrtkom od 12-16

----------


## leonisa

pitanje: u cemu guza bolje dise: u AIO ili coveru?

(na stranu sto ste sve nezadovoljne AIO:D)
i jel ima neki topic o recenzijama platnenih. ima ih more, pogubih se...

----------


## S2000

pa i aio je platnena s usivenom coverom pa ti dode na isto. Mozda je malo prozracnija jer se stvori nekad lufta oko nogica (sto je i minus jer onda prodje i mokraca)  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

znam, al nekako mi se cini da je taj vanjski sloj manje plastican od covera. dajem za mogucnost da se u 6g nesto i promijenilo :D

----------


## Lutonjica

na aio je isti materijal kao zastitne, uglavnom PUL. što se diše disanja kože, skroz ista stvar

----------


## leonisa

ok, sad sam suzila izbor za vrstu.
takodjer imam susilicu pa mi nisu potrebne brzosusece.
no i dalje ima toliko vrsta i proizvodjaca da me glava boli. mogu pitat sta bi preporucile?
nekako pikiram OS, sad ima 5kg, dogovor je bio s muzem da cemo platnene koristiti kad nece vise trebati newborn pp. stoga koje i cije :D help!

----------


## Lutonjica

meni su 3 najbolje muttaqin, roda i flafi

----------


## leonisa

tnx
iako ima more pusa :D

----------


## S2000

Roda i babysaurus model mutt like

----------


## Lutonjica

> tnx
> iako ima more pusa :D


rodina pusa, bambus pusa (za noć) i organski pamuk - te su mi super

----------


## puntica

> rodina pusa, bambus pusa (za noć) i organski pamuk - te su mi super


meni isto, samo umjesto rodine puse biram nježnu pusu (ili pliš pusu, isti je kroj). Znam da ta nije 100% pamučna, ali mi je puno mekša i bolje stoji (ovoj mojoj frajlici)
Leo, nisu svi modeli pelena za sve guze. Bilo bi najbolje da isprobaš par pa vidiš kako stoje. Posudi od nekog

----------


## mara68

> Leo, nisu svi modeli pelena za sve guze. Bilo bi najbolje da isprobaš par pa vidiš kako stoje. Posudi od nekog


Potpisujem!

I ja predlažem da isprobaš ako si u mogućnosti. Recimo, pelene koje su mom sinu najbolje odgovarale (Tabita), seki baš i ne stoje. Imamo najviše rodinih pelena (nježna pusa) koje su njemu stajale najlošije, a njoj su najbolje!

----------


## leonisa

imam jednu rodinu pusu od starije i ostale su velike, a i nemam bas beba u ekipi za isprobati.
nista, po jednu od svih za test  :Smile: 

nego, kad govorite da pasu guzi mislite da manje propustaju ili da fino sjednu da ne zuljaju, strse itd?
i od koliko kila je OS pelena?
zelim ju prije mora "prebaciti" na platnene jer ne mogu zamisliti onu plastiku na vrucini, odmah se sjetim kako je meni s alwaysom :pakao:

----------


## Lutonjica

mi smo OS imali od rođenja. dakle od 3 kile

----------


## leonisa

super!

----------


## zasad skulirana

...a ja sam pak koristila NB do 4og mjeseca.... :Smile:  dobro, N. je perolaka kategorija,sad ima 7900gr sa 10mjeseci....

Flafice su dosta tanke,meni su zato super,nisu ogromne na njoj....sad po kuci mi je samo u majici i peleni bez covera (njega stavim samo kad idemo van)  i svako malo provjerim jel' se piskila i odma mjenjam....

----------


## klara

razmišljam o plaži... mislim da bi AIO pelene bez uloška mogle biti dobre "kupaće gaćice" (boljerečeno zaštita kad mala guza bude sjedila na pijesku)

----------


## S2000

Da, ali ne s njima u more  :Smile:

----------


## zasad skulirana

mi smo krenuli na plazu...nosim joj samo obicne Flafice,u coveru dodje do plaze i onda stoji gola (dok je na sugamanu) a cim se pocme migoljit uokolo stavim joj samu pelenu pa odma mijenjam ako vidim da je morko....bome,u uru sto smo bile na plazi 3x je piskila....

----------


## Jadranka

Ostaju li vam mrlje od kakice na platnenima? I sto s njima?

----------


## klara

> Ostaju li vam mrlje od kakice na platnenima? I sto s njima?


Stavi na sunce i nestat će bez greške. Isto vrijedi za većinu mrlja od voća (na majicama, bilo čemu).

----------


## Jadranka

> mi smo krenuli na plazu...nosim joj samo obicne Flafice,u coveru dodje do plaze i onda stoji gola (dok je na sugamanu) a cim se pocme migoljit uokolo stavim joj samu pelenu pa odma mijenjam ako vidim da je morko....bome,u uru sto smo bile na plazi 3x je piskila....


Koliko promijenis pelena dnevno s obzirom da mijenjas cim se smoci? I ja bi po ljetu koristila takvu taktiku (al zasad imam samo 18 platnenih) jer mi se ne svidja drzat ga u onoj plasticnoj zastiti po vrucinama. Suse li se te flafice brze?

----------


## Jadranka

> Stavi na sunce i nestat će bez greške. Isto vrijedi za većinu mrlja od voća (na majicama, bilo čemu).


Nakon pranja? Ajd da probam. Imam par kandidata  :Smile:

----------


## klara

> Da, ali ne s njima u more


Zašto? Bi more moglo oštetiti pelene?

----------


## zasad skulirana

kako koji dan,bome sam ih 10 neki dan promjenila...a jucer 7! s tim da mi 2x kaka na tutu....ali,super je sto mozes reuse pelenu kad ih tako malo popiske...ja ih inace odma isperem i stavim vanka na susenje i onda perem kad se skupe...ali sam skuzila da ove koje sam odma promjenila nakon samo malo mokrace kad dobro isperem da su bez problema za jos jedan put prije masine! a flafice ti se stvarno brzo suse...ma,sada po ovoj vrucini su sve suhe jako brzo!

ja jutros digla sa susila jednu sa flekama iako su se przile na suncu! ali,izaci ce fleka nakon jos kojeg pranja...

a fleka od murve koju imam na jednoj majici se ne skida koliko god ja to suncala...kazu da se nju nemoze skinut....

----------


## Lutonjica

> Zašto? Bi more moglo oštetiti pelene?


ne, al će im dodati koju kilu LOL

----------


## klara

> ne, al će im dodati koju kilu LOL


Poketicama bez uloška neće. Možda 100 grama  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Uu zacudila bi se kako otezaju kad upiju. 

Mi smo proslo ljeto normalno se kupali u kupacim gacicama, a kad bi krenuli kuci ili duze ostali po plazi onda su AIO bIle super.

----------


## Jadranka

Cemu uopce pelene za kupanje?

----------


## cikla

> ne, al će im dodati koju kilu LOL


A neće so uništiti gumice?

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Cemu uopce pelene za kupanje?


Pa zamisli da si na plazi punoj ljudi i brckas se sa bebom u plicaku,oko tebe druge mame i tvoja se pokaki i govance pliva uokolo.... :Embarassed: 
Za mokracu nema veze,svi piske u more ali bome govance bas i nije lijepo vidit....osim ako ti ima urednu stolicu i znas da u te ure kad ste na plazi ne kaka....
Kao moja npr....tako da ju ja golu kupam ali cim se osusi kad izadjemo na sugaman stavim joj pelenu jer mi nije bas drago da gologuza puze po zalima....

----------


## Jadranka

> Stavi na sunce i nestat će bez greške. Isto vrijedi za većinu mrlja od voća (na majicama, bilo čemu).


Mrlje otisle  :Smile:  Hvala

----------


## Jadranka

> kako koji dan,bome sam ih 10 neki dan promjenila...a jucer 7! s tim da mi 2x kaka na tutu....ali,super je sto mozes reuse pelenu kad ih tako malo popiske...ja ih inace odma isperem i stavim vanka na susenje i onda perem kad se skupe...ali sam skuzila da ove koje sam odma promjenila nakon samo malo mokrace kad dobro isperem da su bez problema za jos jedan put prije masine! a flafice ti se stvarno brzo suse...ma,sada po ovoj vrucini su sve suhe jako brzo!


Malo probala jucer, u sat i po promijenila tri pelene! a pola vremena smo bili gologuzi (al za to vrijeme nije piskio... ) Mogli bi mi malo bespelenasit za vrijeme ljeta.

----------


## Jadranka

> Pa zamisli da si na plazi punoj ljudi i brckas se sa bebom u plicaku,oko tebe druge mame i tvoja se pokaki i govance pliva uokolo....


Pa nece valjda. A ne kaki on precesto tako da cemo ipak golisavi u more.

----------


## Lutonjica

meni se samo jedan jedini put desilo da se dijete pokakalo u more. a i kad se desilo, nije bilo ništa strašno, pokupila sam kakicu i spremila u vrećicu.
a često se desilo da kakaju na plaži jer ih stisne, rasprostremo maramicu, dijete se pokaka, i spremimo kakec u vrećicu da doma bacimo u wc.

----------


## jelena.O

moji su svi bez gača kupaju do jedno 4-5 gdona, tad si sami navuku gače, jedino za pjesak im obavezno stavim gače.

Nikad se nisu pokenjali u more, par puta su se pokenjali na plaži , ali to onda s lopaticom skupimo u vrečicu, a lopaticu operemo, ili kenjaju u kahlicu, ak ne dobra je i kantica. Moram priznati da su samo ponekad kenjali na plaži, ni na jednu ruku se ne može izbrojat tak puno, svo troje.

----------


## leonisa

moram napisati da sam odusevljena rodinom pusom! em su mekane em mi jos ni jedna nije propustila  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

oMG to kad pisem s moba...

----------


## mishekica

Prikrpat ću se na temu...

Koliko god da sam se informirala (a pročitala sam sve moguće na portalu), ipak sam zeznula stvar, čini se. Iz nekog mi razloga nije palo na pamet pogledati forumske teme o platnenim pelenama, već sam samo čitala tekstove o tome.  :škartoc: 

I nakon mjeseci razmišljanja i vaganja, odlučih se za platnene i naručih 20 AIO, misleći - bit će lakše i jednostavnije s njima. I sad tu pročitam da vama takve nisu pasale. I dođe mi da se upucam. Šta da sad radim? Kako ih mogu spriječiti da procure? Staviti cover preko njih?

(usput, beba se još nije rodila pa vaše prijedloge ne mogu odmah isprobati, ali bih bila zahvalna za pokoji pametni savjet  :Smile: )

----------


## zasad skulirana

ja nemam nijednu AIO pa ti nemogu rec mozes li jos cover preko....
ali vjerojatno ce ti prodavac omogucit da zamijenis dio pelena,pitaj ga...zadrzi ih 5 te uzmi 15 "obicnih"....

----------


## mishekica

> ali vjerojatno ce ti prodavac omogucit da zamijenis dio pelena,pitaj ga...zadrzi ih 5 te uzmi 15 "obicnih"....


Da... Neće ići, ali hvala na ideji.  :Smile:

----------


## zasad skulirana

Neda? A bas je neki....onda ih prodaj odi na burzi! I oglasi i na njuskalu....
Jer ti definitivno ne treba toliko AIO!Mislim da se one jos i teze suse!

----------


## S2000

Auuu 20 AIO... Totalno nove? Gnjavi jos malo prodavaca za zamjenu.

----------


## Jadranka

Kad su ti stigle? Ja mislim da po zakonu robu narucenu putf interneta mozes vratit prodavacu u nekom roku, mozda tjedan dana, i dobit pare natrag. Ako si od domcih narucila . Ili probaj forumsku trampu, aio za obicnu pa tako 15 puta  :Smile:

----------


## klara

Mishekica kako mozes znati da nisu dobre dok nisi probala?
Mi imamo vecinu aio, raznih proizvodjaca i dobre su nam, pogotovo za jaslice.
Rodine aio su super, najbolje od svoh

----------


## mishekica

> Ja mislim da po zakonu robu narucenu putf interneta mozes vratit prodavacu u nekom roku, mozda tjedan dana, i dobit pare natrag. Ako si od domcih narucila . Ili probaj forumsku trampu, aio za obicnu pa tako 15 puta


Ma kompliciranije je od toga. Ne da mi se objašnjavati.  :Smile: 
A možda mi jedino trampa preostaje. Jest, i plus poštarina ili troškovi goriva dok se nađem s osobom koja bi ih trampila. Obožavam svoj život.  :gaah: 




> Mishekica kako mozes znati da nisu dobre dok nisi probala?
> Mi imamo vecinu aio, raznih proizvodjaca i dobre su nam, pogotovo za jaslice.
> Rodine aio su super, najbolje od svoh


Pa ne znam, nego sam pročitala tu na ovoj temi.  :Grin: 

Vama onda ne propuštaju, pretpostavljam?

----------


## Nika*

Uh, i ja razmišljam o platnenima, ali kada sve ovo pročitam, čini mi se sve skupa prava nauka  :Coffee: 
No dobro, hoće u ZG kakva radionica uskoro? 
Koliko prije rođenja bebe da ih kupim?

----------


## mishekica

Prije nekog vremena napisala sam ovo:




> ...I nakon mjeseci razmišljanja i vaganja, odlučih se za platnene i naručih 20 AIO, misleći - bit će lakše i jednostavnije s njima. I sad tu pročitam da vama takve nisu pasale. I dođe mi da se upucam...


I danas sam skužila da nemam 20 AIO, nego 20 pocketica.  :škartoc: 
*S2000*, misliš da će to šljakati?  :Grin:  Ti si govorila da su vam AIO propuštale... Jesu li to isto bile pocketice u pitanju?  :Smile:

----------


## zekana

Eh sad kad skupiš sve informacije, sad tek dolaze dileme. Koje pp uzeti? AIO, pocket fitted, pamučne, frotirne, uložak ovoliki ili onoliki... Tetre imam, švedske imam, čak i neke PP pocket fitted ali bez uložaka, bez zaštitnih gaćica.

Za AIO sam čula da nisu toliko dobre što se tiče nepropuštanja, pogotovo po noći, kao da su najbolje pocket fitted. Da li je to *dobra informacija???* 
Gledam ovu konkretnu ponudu ovdje u Sarajevu 
http://www.mybabysaurus.com/paketi-s...08-5-kom-.html
i ove uloške (od kojih ne znam koji je najbolji za kupiti :-SAVJET MOLIM)
http://www.mybabysaurus.com/31-uloci-za-pelene

Taman bih sutra htjela nadopuniti sve što mi nedostaje s ovim pelenama. Tako sam nesigurna u odabir da stvarno (kako bi moja mama rekla) nisam više dos` pametna! hehe!
Ovo bi mi bilo idealno jer mogu otići i kupiti, a toplo su mi preporučene. 

A ako griješim, ako su AIO bolje, kakve vam se čine ove i da li su povoljne???
http://www.mybabysaurus.com/23-aio-pelene

Radujem se sutrašnjem shoppingu, molim vas za odgovor!
I nadam se stvarno da ne kršim neka pravila što pitam direktno za internet proizvod- stvarno mi treba baš konkretan savjet za konkretnu ponudu- i što se tiče cijene i što se tiče tipa pelena.

Hvaaaaala!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lutonjica

moj najtopliji savjet je da sad kupiš po jednu-dvije od svake vrste te da ih kombiniraš s tetrama i švedskima u početku, pa tek kad vidiš koristeći ih na bebi koje ti najbolje odgovaraju da kupiš veći broj.
to kažem svakome tko još nema iskustva s platnenim pelenama

----------


## S2000

Misekica, AIO sam imala i fitted i pocket i cesto bi procurile ako bi se malac puno popiskio. Mozda zato sto je mrsav pa mu nikako nisu uspjevali biti uz kozu vec bi puhale koliko god ja stegla.

Zekana, ja sam od babysaurusa imala mutt like sa uloscima koji su dosli uz pelenu i kacili su se za pelenu drukerima, bili su u dva sloja pa su se brzo susile...

----------


## S2000

I ovo sto lutonjica kaze, postepeno kupovanje. Ja sam kupovala malo po malo kroz dva mjeseca (poceli kad je malac imao 7 mj), i na kraju dokupovala one koje su mi najbolje. Kad sam imala oko 20 ak prestali smo kombinirati s jednokratnima.

----------


## zekana

Svakako ću kombinirati što god da imam, a pretpostavljam da se prvih mjesec-dva koriste samo tetre i švedske- nisu potrebne platnene. Ja sam i biti ću mama kod kuće s godinu dana porodiljnog- sve uredno i sve vrijeme ću posvetiti našoj bebici. 

Da li to sad znači da OS nije stvarno prilagodljiv od rođenja (čitaj-od mjesec-dva) pa do odvikavanja? I da li to znači da je nemoguće dobiti preporuku? Mislila sam da postoje neki tipovi pelena koji su stvarno dobri i to je to. Već sama ideja kupovanja na slijepo za isprobavanje mi se nimalo ne sviđa. Skup je to sport! Uz to, ja sam od onih nestrpljivih i smatram (znajući samu sebe) da ako ne budem imala opremu za kombinirati da ću pošiziti i odustati. 

Nisam se odlučila na platnene radi novca već radi zdravlja i protivljenja svim kemikalijama koje trpaju u pelene, zagađenju od istih, a i imat ću vremena za pranje i sve ostalo. Nećeš ići kupiti jednu pelenu pa ju gledati i isprobavati, a već tri-četiri su 100KM, tj. 400 kn. I šta ako nisu dobre? To je razbacivanje novaca.

Malo sam obeshrabrena što nitko nema sigurnu preporuku- kupi to i to, nećeš pogriješiti... ako tko ima, nek se javi!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Beti3

Nitko ti to i ne može točno preporučiti. Ono što je nekome idealno, drugi ne može ni smisliti. Prilagođavat ćeš se u toku. Imaj za početak jednokratne i onda ćeš vidjeti kako ti ide s pokojom platnenom.
A to da ćeš imati vremena za pranje...vidjet ćeš. Prva dva mjeseca ne očekuj ništa previše od sebe. Ako uspiješ jesti relativno uredno i odspavati...relativno  :Smile:  , uz dojenje, nosanje, presvlačenje...bit će odlično. Imaš vremena za platnene.

----------


## Lutonjica

OS su moja djeca koristila doslovce od samog rođenja pa sve do kraja. nisam zbog toga rekla da se kupuju pelene postepeno.
 nego sto ljudi sto ćudi, a ne možeš znati što će ti se sviđati dok ne počneš koristiti.
ja recimo ne bih preporučila ni AIO ni pocket, a ima mama koje ih obožavaju. 
ili recimo, možda shvatiš da su ti tetra i švedska baš super i da ti uopće ne trebaju moderne platnene.
ili ti, kao mishekici, platnene uopće ne sjednu...

ja sam nabavila dosta rabljenih platnenih, i s vremenom sam kupovala što mi se svidjelo i što nam je odgovarala. u jednom momentu sam imala oko 40tak pelena LOL. 
ja ti bez problema mogu reći koje su meni pelene najbolje. ali onda će se javiti neka mama i reći da su njoj baš te najgore LOL
u svojoj kolekciji trenutno imam:
staru rodinu bambus pusu za noć
ujutro prvih sat vremena puno piški, za to doba mi je idealna flafi OS i rodina konoplja
tokom ostatka dana najnajnajviše volim muttaqin OS (za mene su to najbolje pelene na svijetu, nema im ravnih), zatim rodinu pusu i nježnu pusu s organskim pamukom
imam čak neke stare kamaris i smib koje su mi bile super, i žao mi je što se više ne proizvode

od pocketica sam probala happy heiny i fuzzybuns - nikako mi se nije svidjelo, udijelila sam ih dalje
od AIO imam rumpsters, koristim ih ako su mi sve ostale pelene prljave, ili ako baš želim da mu guza bude mala (ima jedne uske trapke koje zahtjevaju malu guzu LOL)

i eto, ne vjerujem da sam ti išta pomogla LOL

----------


## Lutonjica

za pranje pelena ti ne treba neko posebno vrijeme, ono, otprilike jedna minuta da ih staviš u mašinu, te 5 minuta da ih objesiš na štrik. fakat ne vidim koje je to silno vrijeme koje bi za to bilo potrebno.
a u najgorem slučaju, pelene u mašinu i na štrik jednom u 3 dana može valjda staviti i muž.
kao što sam rekla, platenene smo koristili od prvog dana.

----------


## zekana

> ja recimo ne bih preporučila ni AIO ni pocket, a ima mama koje ih obožavaju.


Od "modernih platnenih" koje još imaju??? ja nalijećem sve odreda u ponudi ili AIO ili pocket.

----------


## Lutonjica

ovo su klasične moderne pelene, takve su moje, osim one 2 AIO što sam spomenula. 
http://webshop.roda.hr/pelene/njezna-pusa.html
http://webshop.roda.hr/pelene/rodina-pusa-1.html

----------


## Lutonjica

a ovo su klasične pocket:
http://www.nickisdiapers.com/fuzzi-b...et-diaper.html

i klasične AIO:
http://www.nickisdiapers.com/kissaluvs-marvels-aio.html

----------


## Lutonjica

kod babysaurusa su ti obične platnene one koje se zovu mutt like, te nisu ni pocket ni aio
te bih ja izabrala, da kupujem na toj stranici
(a mutt like znači da je kopija muttaqina, a te sam rekla da su moje najdraže pelene). evo, ja bih te kupila da tamo kupujem

----------


## S2000

Sad sam pocirila na babysaurus stranicu, kao da ne vidim da vise imaju mutt like kojima se ulozak kopca drukerima, vec su sada sa dzepom koji se puni uloskom? To mi jos draze. Na njih fino idu rodini coveri. 
Za drugu bebu cu kolekciju upotpunit mutt like-om, roda newborn i vunenim coverima. 
Da sam s prvim djetetom krenula s platnenim od starta mislim da bi se izgubila... Bilo bi meni svega novog previse... Bolje polako krenut kad se osjetis spremnom. Neke zene su odmah spremne, ja mislim da ja ne bi bila- em jer smo dugo bili u bolnici i trebalo mi je dugo da se oporavim od poroda.

----------


## penny

zekica, previse se opterecejes  :Wink: 
vidjet ces sve sama kad krenes motat guzu, uzimaj od svake vrste po par komada, pa ces lako naruciti jos kako guza raste, a za prvih mjesec 2 bit ce ti dosta i 10ak(20ak) pp ako koristis i tetre
fitted se razlikuju od pocketica samo u tome sto se ulozak ne odvaja nego je usiven i time se sporije suse, i po velicinama su(ili os)

----------


## zekana

> zekica, previse se opterecejes 
> vidjet ces sve sama kad krenes motat guzu, uzimaj od svake vrste po par komada, pa ces lako naruciti jos kako guza raste, a za prvih mjesec 2 bit ce ti dosta i 10ak(20ak) pp ako koristis i tetre
> fitted se razlikuju od pocketica samo u tome sto se ulozak ne odvaja nego je usiven i time se sporije suse, i po velicinama su(ili os)


A joj drage moje žene 20ak košta 2000kn, pa nije mi to zgodno za "vidjeti". Nemojte me krivo shvatiti, ja razumijem što vi govorite, samo mi se ne sviđa više ideja kao prije. Nemam ja novaca eksperimentirati s pelenama pa koje "budu dobre". Imam i volje i vremena, novaca samo tako i nemam za istraživanje. Samo ja radim, a radi bolovanja mi je plaća na bolovanju 2400, a za porodiljnog dopusta je godinu dana 2800. I sad dati u startu skoro jednu cijelu plaću da vidim hoće li biti dobre... nije mi to baš draga opcija, zapravo- to nije opcija.

----------


## zekana

> Sad sam pocirila na babysaurus stranicu, kao da ne vidim da vise imaju mutt like kojima se ulozak kopca drukerima, vec su sada sa dzepom koji se puni uloskom? To mi jos draze. Na njih fino idu rodini coveri. 
> Za drugu bebu cu kolekciju upotpunit mutt like-om, roda newborn i vunenim coverima. 
> Da sam s prvim djetetom krenula s platnenim od starta mislim da bi se izgubila... Bilo bi meni svega novog previse... Bolje polako krenut kad se osjetis spremnom. Neke zene su odmah spremne, ja mislim da ja ne bi bila- em jer smo dugo bili u bolnici i trebalo mi je dugo da se oporavim od poroda.


Imam ja volje za sve! Uz to imam sreću da imam i svekrvu na raspolaganje koja je kućanica i koja je oba svoja sina odgojila na pp.  :Very Happy:  Samo ponavljam, nemam novaca za eksperimentiranje s vrstama pelena. 
Kaže ona da je moj MM s 9 mjeseci prestao nositi pelene, rano su ga naučili na tuticu.

----------


## gita75

> A joj drage moje žene 20ak košta 2000kn, pa nije mi to zgodno za "vidjeti". Nemojte me krivo shvatiti, ja razumijem što vi govorite, samo mi se ne sviđa više ideja kao prije. Nemam ja novaca eksperimentirati s pelenama pa koje "budu dobre". Imam i volje i vremena, novaca samo tako i nemam za istraživanje. Samo ja radim, a radi bolovanja mi je plaća na bolovanju 2400, a za porodiljnog dopusta je godinu dana 2800. I sad dati u startu skoro jednu cijelu plaću da vidim hoće li biti dobre... nije mi to baš draga opcija, zapravo- to nije opcija.


ja sam silom prilika zbog kožnih problema morala malog stavit u platnene sa sedam mjeseci. imala sam istu ovu dvojbu kao i ti... kakve, koje šta da kupim. ništa mi nije bilo jasno oko tih pelena. 
s lovom koju dobiješ na porodiljskom isto nisam bila sklona eksperimentima.
na kraju sam se odlučila za tetre i švedske i mogu ti reći da funkcionira odlično. brzo se suše po ovoj zimi, imam ih dosta, a nisam potrošila brdo novaca, perem mašinu svaki treći dan. imam covere od pulla i niš ne pušta. imam i pokoji vuneni, ali oni su tek u procesu proizvodnje  :Smile: .

----------


## bimba iaia

Zašto ne kupite razne rabljene ako želite isprobavat?  
Meni su osobno najdraže bile Dolisine fitted-pocket, tj pamučne s đepom kao pocketice koje si mogao puniti po želji(ntetrtom) a brže su se sušile od običnih fitted.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

mislim da sa 30 običnih tetri možeš početi prve mjesece, na zimu dodaš još ako bude neophodno. to je tristotinjak kuna

----------


## penny

zekana...pa nemoras uzet 20 za 2000kn...i nemoras odmah... moj je prvih mjeseci bio u tetrama, i kupovala sam jednu po jednu pelenu...doslovce, jednu do dvije mjesecno( uzimala sam razlicite proizvođace i oblike i uvijek sam gledala da uzmem one koje su pod burgain/rasprodaja) jer sam dobivala samo onu naknadu za nezaposlene(1600 kn mjesecno) a moji su bili skepticni sto je to toliko skupo...na kraju mi ih se skupilo....(koristili smo ih dosta dugo,imali smo muke sa skidanjem)
tad kad sam ih ja kupovala nije bas bilo puno rabljenih za kupiti a sad bome ima  i nadopunjujem kolekciju samo sa rabljenima... za sad sam uzela vec 15ak novih(rabljenih, meni novih) za mozda 300kn sveukupno

----------


## cikla

Imaš li pravo na neki roditeljski dodatak od države? Meni je to taman otišlo na platnene, a dok se nije sva papirologija sredila koristili smo tetre. A i rođaci će valjda darivati bebu. Ja sam to bukvalno shvatila kao bebin novac, tako da nismo ni osetili toliki trošak na MM-ovoj plati. Ali kada mi prijateljica koja ima dečaka par meseci starijeg od moje L. kaže svoju računicu koliko je potrošila za sada na jednokratne zavrti mi se u glavi, jer mi to nebi mogli sa njegovom malom platom izdržati.

----------


## S2000

Da, malo je poveca svota novca za izdvojiti na pocetku (iako nisu sve pelene po sto kuna), ali definitivno se kroz neki rok isplati. Itekako se isplate i s jednim djetetom, jer bi troduplo potrosila na jednokratne kroz dvije, dvije i pol godine pelenasenja. A kolika je tek usteda kad ih koristis s drugim, ili trecim djetetom. 

Ali meni se cini da bi ti sve odmah i sad, pa da ces zbog toga nagrabusit. Zato idi postepeno, s tetrama plus koja moderna platnena. Uostalom, one platnene koje ti nece biti perfektne - ne znaci da su neupotrebljive. Npr ja sam dvije pelene koje mi nisu "legle" stavljala samo kao nocne, s dva dodatna uloska i odradile bi svoj posao. Nije bilo neke da je bila totalno neiskoristena. Nemoj zurit, mozda ti ni uz svekrvu kucanicu i svu pomoc svijeta uopce ne legnu  :Smile:

----------


## penny

> D Uostalom, one platnene koje ti nece biti perfektne - ne znaci da su neupotrebljive.


 i to!!!
neiskoristiva moze biti jedino aio ili cover...ali sama platnena je uvijek upotrebljiva, ona koja ti je pre-tanka, dodat ces ulozak ili tetru...
prestat ces je koristiti onda kad je preraste (ako nije os, mi smo os cak i prerasli nakon 2 godine jer mi je mali bio sumo size  :Smile:  ) 
ali inace ces je uvijek moci staviti kakva od bila jedino sto ces imati one koje preferiras pa ce ti one koje volis manje biti manje u opticaju ili na dnu hrpe 
platnena je iskoristiva sve dok recimo cicak ne pocne grabat po trbuscicu(ali to je jaaaako rijetko - i dogadja se uglavnom kod starijih pelena), cak i kad gumica oko nogu popusti...ona je svejedno iskoristiva
tako da koje god da kupis...prirast ce ti srcu   :Smile:

----------


## S2000

I cocak i gumica i drukeri se uvijek mogu popraviti i zamjeniti, tako da nista nije problem  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Uostalom, te slatke sarene mekane pelene vrlo lako zavolis jednom kad se naviknes na njih  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Cocak :lol)
Cicak htjedoh napisati

----------


## zasad skulirana

utvrdjivas ti gradivo za sutra,ha?  :Grin:

----------


## zekana

> Imaš li pravo na neki roditeljski dodatak od države? Meni je to taman otišlo na platnene, a dok se nije sva papirologija sredila koristili smo tetre. A i rođaci će valjda darivati bebu. Ja sam to bukvalno shvatila kao bebin novac, tako da nismo ni osetili toliki trošak na MM-ovoj plati. Ali kada mi prijateljica koja ima dečaka par meseci starijeg od moje L. kaže svoju računicu koliko je potrošila za sada na jednokratne zavrti mi se u glavi, jer mi to nebi mogli sa njegovom malom platom izdržati.


Navodno da sva djeca rođena u 2013oj u RS trebaju dobiti od države, preko općine 500KM. Eh sad, ovdje ja nikome ništa ne vjerujem dok ne bude, a isto tako su neredoviti s bilo kakvim isplatama... tako da tome se nadati... ehhhhhh, u teoriji.

----------


## zekana

Hvala vam na komentarima. Nekoliko sam običnih pp dobila igrom slučaja. Ovdje mi se protive bilo kakvim polovnim pelenama, a i mami se digla kosa na glavi kad sam joj predložila da mi ih podiže na pošti za mene- a polovne! A ja u Sarajevu, ovisim o njoj onda što se dostave tiče.

Možda mi se čini, ali ovdje koga god da sam pitala, svi koriste pampersice i nadati se naći ovdje pp- mislim da je to fantazija. Tako da sam ipak prisiljena kupovati nove. 

Taman sam si rekla, pa OK, nove-nove! Kad me već napadaju da ne kupujem polovne, nek im bude, kupit ćemo nove. No to ipak ne podrazumijeva kupiti pa ih ne moći eventualno koristiti. Koje budem uzela, s njima ćemo se "družiti".

BTW, koja vam je preporuka za tetre. Kupila sam 15 kom od pčelice maje i stvarno mi se čine bezveze tanke. Znam kako tetre trebaju izgledati, barem kako su izgledale i kakve moja mama i dan danas potuca po kući. Tako su lijepe, debele i mekane. A ove su mi kao od flis papira... tako da molim za preporuku dobre marke/kvalitete tetri da nadokupim.

A pp ću najvjerovatnije uzeti 10kom pocket fitted s nekim ulošcima od baby saurus, i to OS s drukerima, dva-tri covera za početak. To je ulog oko 250KM pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje.

----------


## S2000

Ajd ipak se nisi totalno pogubila  :Smile:  
Vidis, napredujes, kaluliras, imas plan.. Polako. 
Bravo  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

> utvrdjivas ti gradivo za sutra,ha?


A bome da  :Smile:  i za radionicu i za sebe  :Smile:

----------


## zekana

> Ajd ipak se nisi totalno pogubila  
> Vidis, napredujes, kaluliras, imas plan.. Polako. 
> Bravo


 :Very Happy:  hehehe! naručeno pa budemo vidjeli... Ma ako ne budu funkcionirale, držat ću joj ruku pod guzom, hehe! A sad pićim dalje na svoju listu nabavke. Imam ja još mnogo toga što me čeka. Ovo je bio zadatak ovog mjeseca. Ostatak će na kraju ožujka, pa dalje na kraju travnja. Takav je plan  :Very Happy:

----------


## zrinska

Ne znam da li post ide pod tu temu...micite ga ako sam u krivu  :Wink: 
Hoće li skoro kakva radionica u Čakovcu o pp?

----------


## palčica

Ikusne majke, molim vas, koje veličine bi nam trebao cover za sitnoguzog, dugog, tankostrukog dječaka od 13 mj. (9kg)??  :Grin:

----------


## penny

Palcice, mislim da M... Al pogledaj kod svakog proizvodaca od do kolko kila ide...ako je tako tanasan mislim da bi najbolje bilo M...ili neki manji L...jesi se dosad vec snasla?
Inace bolje.se snalazim sa savjetima za xl bebe moja vec sad sa 6mj stane u L :lol

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2

----------


## S2000

Palcica, ja mislim da je moj u to doba nosio M (imao je tad 8 kg).

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ja bih ipak rekla L, M bi mu lako mogle biti preplitke, pogotovo straga.

Nego opet, one koji dvoje zbog financija - pola RH još uvijek kupuje tetre i švedske pelene za široko povijanje, a to je sasvim dobro i dovoljno za povijanje.

----------


## jarčica

Mi imamo rodin cover, ali na čičak i jako se dobro da namjestiti, da baš stisne nogice i struk...možda da probate taj? Mislim da bi vam odgovarala L veličina, M mi se čini ipak malo premali

----------


## flossycandy

Vidim da tema dugo nije aktivna a ja imam par pitanja pa molim neku iskusnu mamu da pomogne :Smile: 
Naime kad sam rodila dobila sam od grada poklon bon u iznosu €100 za Popolini pp. O korištenju pp 
sam razmišljala u trudnoći te naposljetku i odlučila da ih želim koristiti. Kad sam rodila u bolnici su imali
pampers pa se to koristilo, došli doma kupili beauty baby jednokratne i nekako odgodili odlazak u Popolini
dućan po pp. Beba ima mjesec i po dana, isključivo dojim, puno kaki (to je bio najveći razlog što nisam još otišla po pp)
E sad moje pitanje je od kad je najbolje krenuti sa pp? Ima li netko iskustva sa popolini pelenama? Imate li što za napisati o njima? Preporučujete ili ne baś? Koliko je trebalo vašoj djeci da prihvate/naviknu se na pp?
Hvala

----------


## Lutonjica

mi smo oba puta s platnenim pelenama krenuli od rođenja. kako nisu ni znali za nešto drugo, nisu se imali na što navikavati  :Smile: 
za popolini sam uglavnom čula pozitivne kritike

----------


## maca papucarica

Mi smo krenuli sa pp sa kojih 3 tjedna. Probala sam čim smo došli iz bolnice ali mi je kao novopečenoj mami bilo previše konfuzno kad mijenjati, jer sam svugdje čitala da pp treba mijenjati češće. 
Na kraju je to bila glupost jer gdje ćeš češće kad ti beba kaki kod svakog hranjenja koje je min svakih 2-3 sata.
Njemu nije trebalo vremena za privikavanje, meni je par dana.
Što prije kreneš sa pp, biti ćeš sretnija u konačnici, ali (po meni) samo ako imaš dobre uvjete za korištenje istih-dobru mašinu i sušilicu/dobar sustav za sušenje (zimi i ljeti).
Da nemam to, ne bih se odlučila za pp i sušila ih po radijatorima ili po par dana u ne zračnim sobama zimi. Bila bi mi tlaka.
Popolinijeve pelene nemam, ali sam čitala da su ok.
Moj savjet bi bio da gledaš da kupiš i koju bambus/konoplja koje su izdržljivije za noć.

----------


## flossycandy

Evo update. Popolini pelene su fantastične! Mekane, jednostavne za korištenje, vesele, ne propuštaju. Za sad sam nabavila 20 kom(10 kom panda super soft i 10 kom one size soft). U paketu sam uz svake dobila po jedan popo wrap nepropusne gaće i po dva stay dry cloth, uz svaku pelenu dođe još ekstra uložak. Flis u roli sam kupila posebno,120 kom košta €5,70 u njihovom dućanu što je jeftinije čak nego na Amazonu :Very Happy:  Za sad sam jako zadovoljna a i beba je sretna :Grin:

----------


## legal alien

Koliko dodje svaki paket? Sto je to flis rola?

----------


## flossycandy

https://www.popolini.com/B2C/product...cts_id=2089800
ovo je taj flis-baca se skupa sa  :drek:  u wc školjku
Svaka trudnica kad rodi dobije od grada Beča poklon bon od €100 za popolini pp. Bez bona bi to platila €250 ovako sam platila €150 :Smile:

----------


## penny

pohvala Beču za poticanje koristenja PP  :Very Happy: 

i ja sam za popolinice cula samo pohvale  :Smile:

----------


## buble

imam pitanje...
dakle koristimo pp i sad curica ima 6. mj. 8 kg i 70 cm i čini mi se da će joj uskoro pelene biti male?? naravno sve sam kupila one sa drukerima za pomicanje dubine pelena i čičkom za kopčanje dakle to su kao jedna veličina za cijelo vrijeme nošenja pelena ali si mislim da neće dogurati do godine dana u ovim pelenama jer su joj već sad plitke?? 
i do kad otprilike bebe prestaju nositi pp? znam da iz jednokratnih izlaze najranije sa dvije godine!

----------


## phiphy

Buble, djeca ne rastu jednakom brzinom do godine dana kao do 6 mj., a nakon godine dana rast se još i više uspori. Koje pelene imaš? PP uglavnom jesu pliće od jp, ali rijetko koje ti zbog plitkoće neće dogurati do kraja pelenskog staža.

----------


## buble

imam flafi i rodine puse (neka admini obrišu post ako je zabranjeno spominjati nazive pp)
da to za rast sam i pretpostavljala ali opet nekako mi moja beba izgleda veliko za pp  :Grin:

----------


## Junior

Pozdrav, 
nova sam na forumu - 9.12.nam je termin, no ništa ne prepuštam slučaju. :D 
Odlučila sam bebeka motati u tetra pelene + snappi + ME cover S za početak. Kupila sam danas na akciji 3 pakiranja tetri za 204 kn u DM-u (6 kom u paketu, 3 zelene i 3 bijele), i već se suše na štriku, nakon ciklusa pranja na 60C sa 2 žlice deterdženta i alkoholnim octom s kapi EU eukaliptusa umjesto omekšivača. :D Još tražim pravi čajevac pa molim preporuke.
Koliko tetrica dnevno promijeni novorođenče? Planirala sam do poroda skupiti, oprati i spremiti 70-80 tetri - mislite li da je to dovoljno, ako svaki dan operem 25 (računam da ću ih toliko morati mijenjati u danu). Imam sa strane i 10 tanjih kaliko pelena za bljuckanje i sl. s kojima ne namjeravam premotavati bebeka mada su namijenjene novorođenčetu (nekak mi se čine pretanke). 
Jesu li i K Plus tetra pelene jednako dobre? U 3 Konzuma sam bila i K Plus tetre nisam našla... Možda sam ćorava?

----------


## phiphy

Imala sam 50 tetri, bilo je dovoljno.

----------


## Argente

25 tetri dnevno? Ili misliš trošiti dvije tetre po previjanju? Mada, i 12 previjanja mi se čini puno (ne znam što s onom jednom viška)...mislim, super ako stigneš...ali meni to zvuči dosta ambiciozno  :Smile: 
Mi smo znali potetrati ponekad ali rijetko kroz cijeli dan pa ti ne znam točno reći koliko tetri potroši novorođenče u danu, no ako usporedim s upojnom moći mpp, procjenjujem da bi to moglo biti cca 12 tetri dnevno.

----------


## Junior

Hvala puno na odgovorima. Išla sam gledati koliko puta novorođenče urinira u jednom danu (15-30, više ni manje nije ok i upućuje na neke probavne probleme), pa budući da je koža toliko tanka i osjetljiva onda pokušati mijenjati svaki put izuzev po noći da bebeka ne budim..? Znači bolje da računam s 15 dnevno (origami fold - dakle 1 tetra po prematanju)? Išla sam gledati koliko treba tetrama da se skroz posuše, sada bez grijanja treba dan i pol u hodniku gdje sušim veš - pa ak zaokružim na 2 dana sušenja 15 tetri, da treba u startu 50-60 tetri (dakle dokupim  još 5 paketa u kojima je po 6 kom) da uvijek imam min 15 čistih u pullu, za 15 prematanja. Uhodavam se, smišljam rutine da me sve ne dočeka nespremnu. Nemam baš babyservis na raspolaganju pa je svaki detalj bitan. :D 
 Drugo: što se tiče vunenih covera - mislila sam tu uposliti sveki, koju vunu da joj kupim i koje mustre i krojeve da joj isprintam? Ako tko ima link na ono što se svima pokazalo najbolje? Zicer je zicer, i prije ću poslušat iskusnu mamu nego pretpostavke. :D

----------


## VeraM

Pozdrav svima. Nova sam na forumu, pa ako već ima ovakvih pitanja, nisam ih uspjela naći pa se ispričavam moderatorima što me trebaju seljakat.
Dakle pitanje: ja i muž smo se odlučili na pp, a kako kod nas svi sakupljaju bebine stvari generacijama i sve to uvijek čeka neku novu bebu, tako ja imam brat bratu nekih 50-ak pelena od prije 35 godina, pa do prije 8 godina. Uz to imam i one kao trokute koji idu preko. Je li to slično onome što vi sada kupujete novo ili ima nekih značajnih promjena? Jer ako je to više manje isto, neću morati kupiti ništa za bebu do otprilike 2. rođendana.

----------


## Vlattka

Vidim da nitko nije dugo odgovorio, vjerojatno ste u međuvremenu i našli odgovor na nekom drugom mjestu, ali dobro....To je, naravno, i dalje ok. Tetra pelenu slažete u fold (pogledajte na Googleu načine slaganja, evo jednog linka: http://www.clothdiaperaddiction.com/...flats-101.html) ili kao uložak u sredinu tih trokuta (švedskih pelena). Umjesto trokuta za pričvršćivanje možete koristiti Snappi kopču koja košta 20ak kuna. Preko svega Vam idu zaštitne gaćice - coveri. To bih svakako savjetovala novo jer one gumene gaće kakve su se prije koristile ne propuštaju zrak. Možete kupiti novo ili rabljeno preko oglasnika i na grupama na FB (recimo grupa Moderne platnene pelene). Inače, imate i moderne platnene pelene koje izgledaju otprilike ovako: http://img2.etsystatic.com/010/0/527...67074_okyx.jpg

----------


## Ancica

Hrpa stvari na Rodinom webshopu je na super akciji, ukljucujuci i zastitne gacice.  :Sing:

----------


## Vlattka

> Hrpa stvari na Rodinom webshopu je na super akciji, ukljucujuci i zastitne gacice.


I odlične su! Zaštitne bih posebno preporučila.  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Hrpa stvari na Rodinom webshopu je na super akciji, ukljucujuci i zastitne gacice.


Nemojte se ljutiti, ali otkad je 10 % popusta super akcija?

----------


## zutaminuta

Ja sam opet uzela s oglasa. Nema neke razlike, a cijena je puno manja.

----------


## Ancica

> Nemojte se ljutiti, ali otkad je 10 % popusta super akcija?


Pa super je, za deset pelena dobijes jednu besplatno. A da ne velim da su cijene Rodinih pelena i inace odlicne i vrlo povoljne, povoljnije od vecine ponuda na hrvatskom trzistu.

----------


## Ancica

> Ja sam opet uzela s oglasa. Nema neke razlike, a cijena je puno manja.


Koje s oglasa? Domaca radinost, bez poreza, bez kontrole kvalitete, na crno?

----------


## Vlattka

Ja sam svoje Rodine pelene uzela preko oglasa (na Njuškalu). Prastare su i super su. Jest da je kupnja bila stihijska i da sam ja tada mogla za iste novce kupiti i nešto bolje, ali svima u okolini preporučim da pregledaju oglasnike. Ima ljudi koji prodaju jako malo korištene stvari jako povoljno.

----------


## annie84

> Evo update. Popolini pelene su fantastične! Mekane, jednostavne za korištenje, vesele, ne propuštaju. Za sad sam nabavila 20 kom(10 kom panda super soft i 10 kom one size soft). U paketu sam uz svake dobila po jedan popo wrap nepropusne gaće i po dva stay dry cloth, uz svaku pelenu dođe još ekstra uložak. Flis u roli sam kupila posebno,120 kom košta €5,70 u njihovom dućanu što je jeftinije čak nego na Amazonu Za sad sam jako zadovoljna a i beba je sretna


Hej flossy, i mi koristimo popolini one size soft i organic, počeli smo s neka tri tjedna. Graz subvencionira s 80 eur, ali na malo drugačiji način nego Beč. 
Super su, imamo i Naidine (babysaurus) koje su isto super, ali nekako najčešće koristimo popolini (imamo jako puno pp, preko 25).

Flis možeš prati kada nije pokakan (najbolje u onoj vrećici za osjetljivu robu), tako da jedna flis rola traje jaaako dugo.
Ja sam u veličini M i sada u veličini L kupila po tri popo wrap-a.
Ako imaš pitanja, javi se i sretno, vidjet ćeš da je puno manji bauk nego što većina ljudi misli!

----------


## annie84

P.s. Nemamo sušilicu ni radijatore (imamo podno grijanje) i nije uopće neki problem. Po ljeti se suše na suncu u vrtu, a po zimi u radnoj sobi, istina dan-dan i pol ako ne grijem u tom periodu, ali ako imaš dovoljno pelena ne predstavlja neki problem.

----------


## VeraM

Da napravim mali update: bebica je vec 3 tjedna kod kuce. Jp su bile samo u rodilistu, od prvog dana kuci je u tetrama, trokut i cover. Za sad su 2 tetre zbog kukova dok ih ne pregledamo. Funkcionira super, već sam od 2 dana ja mijenjala pelene, mama mi pokazala par puta. Svaku vecer masina pere, a suse se od jutra do popodne, onda mi ih mama popegla i idemo dalje. Znam da ne treba peglat, al zena ne odustaje od toga sto god joj rekao. Pa nek pegla. Namjeravam ju prematat ovako s tetrama i trokutima dok ne pocne sjedit i puzat. Do tad cu polako nabavit iducu fazu pp, koje ce bit vidit cu. Za sad narucujem po 1 ili 2 online. 
Super mi je rodina pusa cover onaj narancasto bijeli, malo samo kakica pobjegne, al to lako rjesimo. Ako se pokaki ide odmah promjena naravno, a inace svaka 3, 4 sata. I budu pelene vlazne nikad skroz mokre, ipak su 2 tetre. Tako da vrtimo nekih 30-ak pelena i 10 trokuta. Iako sam narucila jos 3. A dio tetri je iz dm-a, ok su mi skroz, nešto je naruceno s minigreeny web shopa, i te su dobre.

----------


## PikiViki

> Da napravim mali update: bebica je vec 3 tjedna kod kuce. Jp su bile samo u rodilistu, od prvog dana kuci je u tetrama, trokut i cover. Za sad su 2 tetre zbog kukova dok ih ne pregledamo. Funkcionira super, već sam od 2 dana ja mijenjala pelene, mama mi pokazala par puta. Svaku vecer masina pere, a suse se od jutra do popodne, onda mi ih mama popegla i idemo dalje. Znam da ne treba peglat, al zena ne odustaje od toga sto god joj rekao. Pa nek pegla. Namjeravam ju prematat ovako s tetrama i trokutima dok ne pocne sjedit i puzat. Do tad cu polako nabavit iducu fazu pp, koje ce bit vidit cu. Za sad narucujem po 1 ili 2 online. 
> Super mi je rodina pusa cover onaj narancasto bijeli, malo samo kakica pobjegne, al to lako rjesimo. Ako se pokaki ide odmah promjena naravno, a inace svaka 3, 4 sata. I budu pelene vlazne nikad skroz mokre, ipak su 2 tetre. Tako da vrtimo nekih 30-ak pelena i 10 trokuta. Iako sam narucila jos 3. A dio tetri je iz dm-a, ok su mi skroz, nešto je naruceno s minigreeny web shopa, i te su dobre.


Baš mi je drago pročitati da se netko tako lijepo snašao sa pp.  :Smile: )  Samo naprijed! Reci mi samo zašto ih pereš svaki dan? Ako ih imaš tridesetak možeš ih prati svako 2. ako ne i 3. dan. 
I na što točno misliš kad kažeš druga faza pp? Možeš tetre koristiti cijelo vrijeme pelenaštva.

----------


## VeraM

Pa perem ih svaki dan jer nikad ne znam koliko ce mi ih otic. Ima mala tendenciju da su pokaki pola sata nakon promjenr. A i mjenjam ju stalno jer ima malo osipa kad je duze mokra. 
A mislila sam kupit one moderne pp kad pocne bit mobilnija i puzat i sl jer mi i sad kakica pobjegne koliko je rijetka. Strah me sto ce bit uskoro. I pedijazrica mi je rekla danas da slobodno krenem na te moderne, da su njon bile super snjezinim djetetom. Samo mi se cudila jer stavljam redom 2 tetre, trokut i preko cover. Da zasto ne dtavim cover na tetre, pa onda trokut za siroko povijanje. Meni tako nema smisla. Radim li ja dobro, jer mi je tako mama pokazala da su tada nas povijali na ovaj moj nacin.

----------


## jelena.O

Po pedijatrica om bi dosta pelena uštedila, poslušajte je. Ujedno nađi link kak se pelene slažu u organi stil, tu još možeš napraviti uštedu u trošenju pelena, pa polovicu složis u tom modulu, a ostatak ostaviš Z široko previjanje i ispod glave. U svakom slučaju imaš neku naprednu pedijatrica, moja se krizama s obje kad sam dete donesla u platnenim, a tek sestre u rodilištu, jedva su dete zamotale

----------


## PikiViki

> Pa perem ih svaki dan jer nikad ne znam koliko ce mi ih otic. Ima mala tendenciju da su pokaki pola sata nakon promjenr. A i mjenjam ju stalno jer ima malo osipa kad je duze mokra. 
> A mislila sam kupit one moderne pp kad pocne bit mobilnija i puzat i sl jer mi i sad kakica pobjegne koliko je rijetka. Strah me sto ce bit uskoro. I pedijazrica mi je rekla danas da slobodno krenem na te moderne, da su njon bile super snjezinim djetetom. Samo mi se cudila jer stavljam redom 2 tetre, trokut i preko cover. Da zasto ne dtavim cover na tetre, pa onda trokut za siroko povijanje. Meni tako nema smisla. Radim li ja dobro, jer mi je tako mama pokazala da su tada nas povijali na ovaj moj nacin.


Bok,
Ja stavljam jednu tetru slozenu u trokut ili origami ( https://www.pinterest.com/pin/237987161533527043/ ) i onda jos jednu kvadraticnu po sredini. Preko toga zastitne gacice. Ne treba ti jos i trokut za siroko povijanje, ovo je samo po sebi sioko povijanje.  barem tako ja mislim.  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Dakle, pelene jako zaudaraju na amonijak. Prošla sam ih s kipućim octom u vodi da malo otopi minerale, tobože koji su se nakupili, mada su kupljene s oglasnika i nisu zaudarale prve dvije godine.

Oprane su u novoj perilici,bez efekta.

Kupljena je jedna nova Knofek pelena i ta je počela zaudarati nakon par korištenja. Djeca nisu bolesna, urin im ne zaudara kada pišaju u tutu. Ali u peleni odmah po amonijaku. 

Ne znam više u čemu je problem.

----------


## kli_kli

zuta, meni je pomagala soda bikarbona, natapanje i duplo ispiranje (masinsko, oboje).

----------


## jelena.O

Probaj sa sodom
Ili stavi susiti popisane pelene

----------


## martinaP

> Dakle, pelene jako zaudaraju na amonijak. Prošla sam ih s kipućim octom u vodi da malo otopi minerale, tobože koji su se nakupili, mada su kupljene s oglasnika i nisu zaudarale prve dvije godine.
> 
> Oprane su u novoj perilici,bez efekta.
> 
> Kupljena je jedna nova Knofek pelena i ta je počela zaudarati nakon par korištenja. Djeca nisu bolesna, urin im ne zaudara kada pišaju u tutu. Ali u peleni odmah po amonijaku. 
> 
> Ne znam više u čemu je problem.


Smrdi po amonijaku prije pranja ili i oprana pelena? Meni ovih dana dosta smrde pelene koje cekaju pranje, racunam da je zbog vrucine. Ciste ne smrde.

Slazem se za sodu, pa duplo ispiranje.

----------


## zutaminuta

Smrde popišane. Oprane ne. Probala sam i sodu.

----------


## martinaP

> Smrde popišane. Oprane ne. Probala sam i sodu.


To je prilicno uobicajeno ljeti. Inace perem pelene svaki treci dan, a sad maksimalno svaki drugi. Cuvam ih u polupokrivenoj kanti, i ima dana kad mi kupatilo jako smrdi od pelena.

----------


## zutaminuta

Tako smrde i po zimi. Koristimo ih sve manje, sva sreća još samo jedno dijete treba maknut pelene, a inače ih držimo u košari za rublje.

----------


## jelena.O

Probaj s sodom

----------

